# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  شجرة تنبت ثمار على شكل بنات في تايلاند

## أميرة قوس النصر

شجره ثمارها على هيئة بنات



تطلق على هذه الشجرة الغريبة اسمnareepol 
والتي تقع في تايلاند






أن كلمة
naree





تعني فتاة أو أمراه وكلمة

pol

تعني نبات أو شجره,


حيث أصبحت هذه الشجرة تثير اهتمام الكثير من السياح

نظرا لان ثمارها تشبه هيئة الفتاة تماما..

ويطلقون عليها اسم شجرة البنات,

أن أهل القرية لا يرون غرابه في هذه الثمار 

ويعتقدون أن سبب شكل الثمار هذه الشجر

يعود إلى قصه يداولونها بينهم عن فتاة تم قتلها ظلما

في المنطقة التي نمت بها الشجرة..

وتبين لاحقا أنها بريئة,ويعتقدون أن الشجرة تشهد على البراءة هذه الفتاة..



تستطيع أن ترى هذه الشجرة في إحدى القرى التايلاندية في مقاطعه

petchaboon التي تبعد حوالي 500كيلو متر عن بانكوك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Bl (35):

----------


## anoucha

ما بصدق

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Bl (35):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## saousana

[align=center]ما بعرف حاسة في اشي كذب 
شو هوا الله اعلم [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

مستحيل  :Bl (35):

----------


## عُبادة

مش لهاي الدرجة :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 

زمن المعجزات انتهى زمان :SnipeR (83):

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله أعلم .. بس الواضح إنو كذب


 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (83):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (30): اكيد تركيب

----------


## شذى البنفسج

العااااااااب هاد كذب مش حقيقة
انا شفت الصور بمنتديات تانية وبالاخر توصلو انها كذب وهي عبارة عن طقوس خاصة بهذاك الشعب وهمه يالي عملو هاي الاشكال وعلقوها
والعلم عند الله اكييييييد

----------

